# Old Embossed sodas



## wonkapete (Apr 9, 2007)

While digging out the NDNR bottles, I moved a case of older embossed bottles.  I don't know a whole lot about any of them because there aren't any local bottles in the mix.  Hopefully some of you know something about some of these.

 1) Richmond, Indiana - property of Coca-Cola Bottling Co, Richmond, Indiana
      (has Cream Soda cap marked correctly from this company)
 2) Faygo Ace Beverages - Detroit, Mich.
     (I know Faygo, but what is Ace about?)
 3) Chief Logan
 4) A Gem Better Beverage - Wellston, Ohio
 5) Sturgis - Sturgis Bottling Co, Sturgis, Mich.







 1) Union Bottling Works - Ironwood, Mich.
 2) Eye-Se Beverages
 3) Monarch Beverages - Valley Bot'g Works, Edinburg, VA.
 4) Smile - Union Bottling Works, Ironwood, Mich.
 5) Western Ohio Bottling Co. - Van Wert.O.






 1) Wescola - Wesco Foods Co., Cincinnati, OH
 2) Kendallville Beverages - Kendaville, Ind.
   (Notice the two other Kendallville bottles in the pic after this one, similar bottle
    but different product names)
 3) Booster Beverages - East Chicago, Ind.
 4) Braun Bottling Co. - Kokomo, Ind.
 5) Drink Redwine Delicious Beverages - City Bottling Wks, Portsmouth, VA






 1) Miller's Beverages - Kendallville, Ind.
 2) Rainbow Beverages - Kendallville, Ind.
 3) Fowler's Buffalo Ginger Ale - Charlotte, N.C.
 4) Property of Coca-Cola Bottling Co., Salida, Colo.
 5) Dr. Pepper Btg. Co., Asheville, N.C.







 1) Standard Bottling Co., Michigan City, Ind.
 2) Soda Water, Property of Coca-Cola Bottling Co., Lima, Ohio
 3) Royal Palm Soda - Terre Haute, Ind.
 4) Besco - Taylar Long Co.
 5) Madison Bottling Works - Madison, Ind.






 1) Big Chief - Property of Coca-Cola Bottling Co.
 2) Big Boy - St. Charles, Missouri


----------



## madman (Apr 10, 2007)

ahhhhh you guys are killin me here! those are some might i say very nice art deco sodas  like 1925+beautiful bottles pete!im blown away thanks for sharing mike


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 10, 2007)

hi wonkapete,   that is one nice collection there.  you don't have them in a display!  love the buffalo bottle.   rhona


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice bottles Jerry. We will have to get to gether one day and talk bottles and cars. Did you know abouy the Strawberry Festival on Hwy 59 at Loxley in Baldwin County, We will be running a car show there on Saturday. (April 14) Stop by if you get a chance.


----------



## ncbred77 (Apr 11, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!  Especially love the Besco and Big Boy!


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Everyone! Nope, don't have them on display.  I don't have the room!

 Thanks Warren!  Yea, heard about the festival!  Would love to go but just had my first baby born last night, so I'll be at her service for quite some time!  I'll get with  you sooner or later though!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 12, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW ARRIVAL!


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks bottlenutboy!  I think while I'm off for the next couple weeks, I'm gonna poke around my yard.  My  home was built in 1890.  I'm sure there's some good digging somewhere in the yard!  Reading all the privy posts makes me want to dig up the entire yard!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Apr 12, 2007)

ive gotta have one of those faygo bottles now!

 did that ribbed coke come off of ebay? i think i saw one just like it on ebay a while back 

 also that dr pepper bottling co bottle is a "Circle A ginger ale"....dr. pepper was bought by the creater of the Circle A ginger ale really early on and the company name was changed shortly after dr pepper took off


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 13, 2007)

Spencer, do  you know anything about that Faygo?  There's nothing on their website about anything named Ace.  It's interesting.  

 No, the ribbed Coke didn't come off ebay.  I've had all these bottles for several years.  Thanks!


----------

